# Wheels wanted



## Paddygtr (Sep 10, 2020)

any aftermarket wheels for sale? For my r35 2009


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve got some tsw nurburg’s


----------



## Paddygtr (Sep 10, 2020)

Skint said:


> I’ve got some tsw nurburg’s
> View attachment 263421


How much for them ?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

£1300 set of 4 with wheel nuts, there is a full ad in Gtr r35 parts section


----------



## Paddygtr (Sep 10, 2020)

Skint said:


> £1300 set of 4 with wheel nuts, there is a full ad in Gtr r35 parts section


Bot too much for me at the moment but thanks


----------

